# kelvinator refrigerator, freezer working, lower section not



## psalm3401 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a 1990's era Kelvinator refrigerator.  In the last few days the bottom has stopped cooling.  It is currently at about 50 degrees.  The top (freezer) is still at 5 degrees.  The fan is running and blowing a draft in the freezer section.  There is no air coming out into the bottom section like there should be.  What do you think the most likely culprit is?  Thank you!


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 23, 2011)

The fridge gets its cold air from the freezer through a vent(damper) between the freezer and fridge.The fan in the freezer blows air through it. Make sure this fan is running. You may have to hold the door switch in for it to run.   There is a flap you adjust with the fridge temp. control. Make sure it's opening and closing when you adjust the fridge temp.
The problem could be the electronic control if you have one or the mechanical linkages.*


----------



## psalm3401 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks woodchuck.  I turned the temp control to "coldest" and the problem seems to have resolved itself.  The temp went to around 30 degrees overnight.  I turned the control back to mid-range an the temp is now 40 degrees.  I am suspecting your diagnosis is correct.  I will check the damper.  I assume I can see that by looking up into the duct from the bottom in the fridge compartment.  Thank you very much!


----------

